# KAOHSIUNG | Kuo Cheng 2020 | 163m | 535ft | 41 fl | T/O



## Taiwan Capital (Jan 22, 2011)

*KAOHSIUNG | Kuo Cheng 2020 | 163m | 535ft | 41 fl | T/O*

國城-定潮 

2020.10.09


















Leo214, taiwan city forum


----------



## Taiwan Capital (Jan 22, 2011)

*KAOHSIUNG | Kuo Cheng 2020 | 163m | 535ft | 41 fl | T/O*

國城-定潮 

2020.10.09


















CH3Fang, taiwan city forum


----------



## Taiwan Capital (Jan 22, 2011)

*KAOHSIUNG | Kuo Cheng 2020 | 163m | 535ft | 41 fl | T/O*

國城-定潮

2020.10.26









CH3Fang, taiwan city forum


----------



## Taiwan Capital (Jan 22, 2011)

*KAOHSIUNG | Kuo Cheng 2020 | 163m | 535ft | 41 fl | T/O*

國城-定潮 



















a1818da, taiwan city forum


----------



## Taiwan Capital (Jan 22, 2011)

*KAOHSIUNG | Kuo Cheng 2020 | 163m | 535ft | 41 fl | T/O*

國城-定潮 

2020.10.30









boupy, taiwan city forum


----------



## Taiwan Capital (Jan 22, 2011)

*KAOHSIUNG | Kuo Cheng 2020 | 163m | 535ft | 41 fl | T/O*

國城-定潮 

2020.10.31


















a1818da , taiwan city forum


----------



## Taiwan Capital (Jan 22, 2011)

*KAOHSIUNG | Kuo Cheng 2020 | 163m | 535ft | 41 fl | T/O*

國城-定潮

2020.11.07



























a1818da , taiwan city forum


----------



## Taiwan Capital (Jan 22, 2011)

*KAOHSIUNG | Kuo Cheng 2020 | 163m | 535ft | 41 fl | T/O*

國城-定潮 

2020.11.20



























FB高都觀測站


----------



## Taiwan Capital (Jan 22, 2011)

*KAOHSIUNG | Kuo Cheng 2020 | 163m | 535ft | 41 fl | T/O*

國城-定潮 

2020.11.28




























a1818da, taiwan city forum


----------



## Taiwan Capital (Jan 22, 2011)

*KAOHSIUNG | Kuo Cheng 2020 | 163m | 535ft | 41 fl | T/O*

國城-定潮 

2020.12.04


















FB高都觀測站


----------



## Taiwan Capital (Jan 22, 2011)

*KAOHSIUNG | Kuo Cheng 2020 | 163m | 535ft | 41 fl | T/O*

國城-定潮 

2021.01.01









FB高都觀測站


----------



## Taiwan Capital (Jan 22, 2011)

*KAOHSIUNG | Kuo Cheng 2020 | 163m | 535ft | 41 fl | T/O*

國城-定潮 

2021.01.12


















boupy, taiwan city forum


----------



## Taiwan Capital (Jan 22, 2011)

*KAOHSIUNG | Kuo Cheng 2020 | 163m | 535ft | 41 fl | T/O*

國城-定潮 

2021.01.15









FB高都觀測站


----------



## Taiwan Capital (Jan 22, 2011)

*KAOHSIUNG | Kuo Cheng 2020 | 163m | 535ft | 41 fl | T/O*

國城-定潮 

2021.01.16









a1818da, taiwan city forum


----------



## Taiwan Capital (Jan 22, 2011)

*KAOHSIUNG | Kuo Cheng 2020 | 163m | 535ft | 41 fl | T/O*

國城-定潮 

2021.02.02














































fanbart, taiwan city forum


----------



## Taiwan Capital (Jan 22, 2011)

*KAOHSIUNG | Kuo Cheng 2020 | 163m | 535ft | 41 fl | T/O*

國城-定潮 

2021.02.13























































Wpop89, taiwan city forum


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

高雄亞洲新灣區空中攝影 by 昇典影像 www.dantw.com, on Flickr


----------



## Taiwan Capital (Jan 22, 2011)

*KAOHSIUNG | Kuo Cheng 2020 | 163m | 535ft | 41 fl | T/O*

國城-定潮 

2021.02.25




























boupy, taiwan city forum


----------



## Taiwan Capital (Jan 22, 2011)

*KAOHSIUNG | Kuo Cheng 2020 | 163m | 535ft | 41 fl | T/O*

國城-定潮 

2021.03.24











fanbart, taiwan city forum


----------



## Taiwan Capital (Jan 22, 2011)

*KAOHSIUNG | Kuo Cheng 2020 | 163m | 535ft | 41 fl | T/O*

國城-定潮 

2021.04.09











Leo214, taiwan city forum


----------

